# [Risolto] Creare pagine web con gentoo

## ciro64

Ciao....... vorrei sapere quali programmi offre gentoo per realizzare siti web, magari con funzionamento simile a Adobe Dreamweaver

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Massimog

per Linux in generale esistono bluefish e composer

----------

## pierino_89

Kompozer è simpatico, anche se io preferisco scrivere a mano e poi fare un bel po' di debug con firefox e firebug. Anche gli strumenti di sviluppo di chrome non sono male.

Ovviamente dipende sempre se devi fare un sito con pagine statiche o un sito dinamico.

----------

## ciro64

Ho letto riguardo Kompozer..... ma:lo trovo in qualche overlay particolare ?

Grazie.

----------

## pierino_89

Non ne ho idea... Io ho scaricato il tar.gz: http://www.kompozer.net/

----------

## Onip

io, di solito, un ebuild lo cerco su http://gpo.zugaina.org/ , su bugzilla o su google.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## ciro64

Scusate il ritardo e grazie per le risposte........

Aggiungendo l'overlay zugaina non trovo comunque kompozer.....

Io ho imparato un po' dreamweaver della concorrenza; mi chiedevo vi fosse un programma simile.

Grazie e scusate il disturbo.....

Ciao

----------

## pierino_89

Scarica l'archivio di kompozer, estrailo nella home e lancia il programma, non hai bisogno dell'ebuild.

----------

## ciro64

Ok, grazie 1000  :Smile: 

edit: Problema: non funziona con sistema a 64 bits.  :Sad: 

C'è qualche altro software ?

Grazie.

R- edit: Riesco a far girare la versione 32 bits per windows usando wine.

----------

## doom555

Potresti provare bluegriffon.

Puoi estrarre direttamente l'archivio nella tua home e lo avvii da li o usi l'ebuild che trovi qui o qui!

----------

## ciro64

Grazie infinite.... provo subito  :Razz: 

----------

